# New look.



## bassboy1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Love the new look. Somewhat surprised no one had posted on it yet. We do need better smileys though....


----------



## Jim (Apr 8, 2008)

It just happened...technically. More smilies? Man your killing me! :wink:


----------



## Ouachita (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool new look.     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x   :!: :!: :!:


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 8, 2008)

While we are putting in requests for more smileys the chat smileys need upgradeing too lol j/k jim


----------



## kentuckybassman (Apr 8, 2008)

I think it's pretty cool but when I first brought the page up I thought what the heck is this??!! :shock:


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 8, 2008)

Good job Jim!


----------



## boathauler32 (Apr 8, 2008)

very nice, I like it  8) :lol: :beer: =D>


----------



## slim357 (Apr 8, 2008)

:shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen: =P~ :^o [-X [-o< 8-[ :-$ #-o opcorn: :-# :- :beer: :WELCOME: :LMFAO: ostpics: =; :USA1: :roflmao:  fftopic: :LOL22: :fishing2: i think theres enuff


----------



## shamoo (Apr 8, 2008)

Very classy Mr. Jim opcorn:


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 8, 2008)

slim357 said:


> :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen: =P~ :^o [-X [-o< 8-[ :-$ #-o opcorn: :-# :- :beer: :WELCOME: :LMFAO: ostpics: =; :USA1: :roflmao:  fftopic: :LOL22: :fishing2: i think theres enuff


Wait, were all those always here, or had you just added them. I just saw the "view more emoticons" button for the first time. Are you telling me those had always been there? Those were the ones I woulda requested anyway. Your killing me..... :wink:


----------



## Bluegill (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Iknowthatsright (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks Great


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 8, 2008)

Yea I like the new look better Jim \/


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks great Jim. It confused me just a little when I first logged in.


----------



## SMDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow this is awesome! Great job Jim!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 8, 2008)

Looking good, thanks!


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

We are still working on 1 issue. The attachment modification. When you add a picture it should resize the picture 550 wide so that was we do not have to scroll right and left. If you add a picture bigger than 800 wide we need to scroll. Hopefully this gets fixed!


----------



## Bubba (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, It looks great Jim!

I especially like that new Banner. Looks familiar for some reason..... :mrgreen: :-


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Yeah, It looks great Jim!
> 
> I especially like that new Banner. Looks familiar for some reason..... :mrgreen: :-



You did a killer job on the banner Bubba, thats why I used it. Thank you!


We are still working on the picture resize mod guys! Should be worked out soon!


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 9, 2008)

Jim said:


> You did a killer job on the banner Bubba, thats why I used it. Thank you!



Easy there Jim... Bubba's hard enough to deal with as it is.... we don't need him getting the big head. :lol: :lol: JK


----------



## Bubba (Apr 9, 2008)

G3_Guy said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > You did a killer job on the banner Bubba, thats why I used it. Thank you!
> ...



So what are you sayin' exactly? :shock: :LOL2:


----------



## Alphawolf (Apr 9, 2008)

Jim said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, It looks great Jim!
> ...



:beer:




> We are still working on the picture resize mod guys! Should be worked out soon!



:mrgreen:

Doesn't affect old uploaded pics though  Unless you were to edit your post and upload new pics replacing the ones that are there


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone else have to log back in when coming back to the site? After closing the browser?


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

Never fear folks! I have them best of the best on it! Just bringing back old times. LOL!


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 9, 2008)

Jim said:


> Anyone else have to log back in when coming back to the site? After closing the browser?



I just had to log back in and I haven't dumped my cookies in a few days.


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else have to log back in when coming back to the site? After closing the browser?
> ...



Yes...Its a hosting company thing I think, He is looking into it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 9, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> I just had to log back in and I haven't dumped my cookies in a few days.




Her ya go:


----------



## Popeye (Apr 9, 2008)

And the new posts aren't red for me either. Prolly related to the having to login each time? I always check the remember me box. I hate it when my cookies get eaten and have to try and remember passwords.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 9, 2008)

Im haveing trouble with the log in thingy jim


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 9, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Im haveing trouble with the log in thingy jim



yea me too. it keeps loggin me out. and it wont remember my login.


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

Yup! I am looking into it. Sorry guys! This is a PITA I know.


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 9, 2008)

esquired said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > I just had to log back in and I haven't dumped my cookies in a few days.
> ...


Thanks Dave. Knew I could count on you. :shock:


----------

